# Summer Sausage



## Troutslayer (Jan 9, 2018)

What would be the ideal ratio of lean beef an pork for summer sausage? I normally do 50/50 pork an deer but no luck with deer this year. Thx for the add an thx for any info.


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 9, 2018)

Probably 60/40 or 70/30. Lean beef is 93/7 which is still decent fat. Can always try both and let us know! Where u hunting?


----------



## Troutslayer (Jan 9, 2018)

I can trim super lean beef an grind it myself, thx for the response


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)

For deer sausage, I used to mix 70/30 with pork, or even 75/25.  However, I didn't get a deer this year, either. :-(   

But a friend from work gave me the hind legs of a buck he shot.  He said it was an old buck, and I ended up with 12 lbs of ground meat, so I mlxed it 60/40 with pork. .. and it was probably the best batch of summer sausage I have ever made.


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)

Ended up with 10 lbs of summer sausage and 10 lbs of Pepper Jack salami.


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Troutslayer (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I've decided to go with 75/25 beef. Mix a 25lb batch of 10lbs beef to 15lbs of pork. My plans are to put them in the smoke house 
February 4th. Pictures and comments to come. Thanks again.


----------



## Bbqmastr (Mar 2, 2018)

We used 80/20 mix using a Boston butt as the 20 it came out fantastic smoked it for several hours and cooled it down in an ice bath for 10 minute than put it in the fridge we made 16 3 pound sausages they all turned out great between Thanksgiving and new year's they were gone mind you some were gifts to friends. Everyone loved them.


----------

